# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Baz Bar Meet Up Wednesday

## marybeth

Ok, based on info/suggestions from our best on-island forum members, this meet up has been moved to Baz Bar at 6:00 PM tomorrow, Wednesday, February 18 to allow us the opportunity to see Vaval.  Hope you can make it!!

----------


## didier

how about baz bar instead?

----------


## didier

> how about baz bar instead?




I only say that because not sure that they bring vaval beside le carre like they do baz bar, anyone know for sure?

----------


## marybeth

Good point...and what time does the Vaval thing happen? Not sure tomorrow is the best day...

----------


## didier

well, when tim used to host a gathering on the day of the burning of vaval, it was normally around 6 at baz, and then the parade would start around 6:30 I think.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Start at BAZ for drinks and end at Le Carre for drinks and food. 

Problem solved!

----------


## patchdad

We'd love to get together before dinner, let us know what you decide, we'll check back for details!
Hope you're having a Happy Birthday Mary Beth!
Rod & Margie

----------


## marybeth

See the first post for local and time changes.  Hope you can make it!

----------


## didier

see you there!

----------


## patchdad

See you around 6 at Baz Bar!

----------


## jschloop

Three of us, Kathy, Joan and Claudia will be there at six.  Thanks!

----------

